# NT - Frog ID



## SperO (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what type of frog this is? Its a baby and kind of looks like a green tree frog family but not exactly. Darwin, Northern Territory


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 17, 2011)

Could be Litoria Rothi. Frogs of Australia > Litoria rothi / Roth's Tree Frog


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree. I'm guessing L. rothi also, does it have bloodshot eyes? They can change colour from white to dark brown and all combinations in between but the eyes are always bloodshot


----------



## SperO (Feb 17, 2011)

no idea about the eyes i let it go.. this is a closer pick. first time ive seen these in my garden


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 17, 2011)

You been hearing cackling lately?


----------



## SperO (Feb 17, 2011)

ok i found the sounds the website is pretty good. its definitely not cackling, kind of like rubbing a stick on one of those music boards. Similar to this Frogs Australia Network - Australian Frog Database - Cophixalus bombiens - Buzzing Nurseryfrog but repetitive not just one sound
just looking through the frogs now..

i worked it out i think its this one Frogs Australia Network - Australian Frog Database - Litoria rubella - Ruddy Treefrog

Actually its exactly the same call. woot thanks


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 17, 2011)

Good work cobber!


----------

